# Macbook Pro : votre temperature ?



## ba2 (25 Juin 2006)

hello,
j'ai un live le 1er Juillet et mon MBP depuis 2 semaines.
sachant qu'il fait deja chaud dehors, qu'une salle de concert l'est encore plus, rien que chez moi en 15mn mon MBP en est a 67° (processeur a 70%)
je crains les plantages a tout va (ca l'ferait pas)
est-ce normal ?
merci


----------



## groulty (25 Juin 2006)

En ce qui me concerne moi-même personnellemnt, c'est plutôt 37°2 le matin et et 36°8 au repos ! 

Quant au MB, il fera comme toi et moi, il se rafraichira avec un ventilo et ouvrira la fenètre. Pose le donc sur une surface qui ne retient pas la chaleur, voire légèrement surélevé sur cette surface et il pédalera, en râlant peut-être (le "fameux" moooo), mais sans rechignier et ce jusqu'au bout.
Je viens de passer une journée de 8h à 21h sur ProTools32 pistes et qq plugs, le tout accroché à une image QuickTime: il a transpiré mais ne m'a pas lâché.

Je chauffe, donc je suis. Qu'on se le dise !


----------



## ba2 (25 Juin 2006)

ok la il est a 68° non stop depuis 20mn il a l'air de se reguler.
mais tu me diras si tu peux quelle temperature tu es avec protools tout ca que je compare.
ca serait les boules de planter en live quand meme


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

C'est normal qu'un processeur chauffe quand il travaille. 67 degrès celcius c'est. S'il dépasse 75 deg. affole toi pas avant....


----------



## Tannen (25 Juin 2006)

Vas faire un tour à :
http://www.intelmactemp.com/list

75° ne semble pas anormal ...


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

je me basais sur mon ibook donc apparemment ca peut monter très haut...Au dessus d'une certaine température (85-90) ca me parait vraiment exessif...mais ca n'est que mon avis.

Pour conclure 67 deg, c'est que dalle


----------



## audery (25 Juin 2006)

le mien avoisine régulièrement les 45- 50 degrés, il a jamais dépassé cette limite et je crois que je paniquerais un peu si c'était le cas:hein:


----------



## Frodon (25 Juin 2006)

Il n'y a pas de r&#232;gle g&#233;n&#233;rales sur les temperatures acceptables des processeur, cela varie suivant les processeurs. Pour savoir ce qui est acceptable, il faut se renseigner chez le fabricant pour savoir qu'elles sont les temp&#233;ratures de fonctionnement pr&#233;vus.

Concernant le Core Duo, selon Intel, c'est si ca d&#233;passe 100&#176;C (la temp&#233;rature du core du CPU hein!), que c'est dangereux, en dessous cela est dans ce qui est acceptable selon Intel. A noter qu'il y a une securit&#233; sur les Core Duo et de toute s'il devient vraiment trop chaud, il s'arrette (la temp&#233;rature d'arr&#234;t est 125&#176;C)

Donc 58 &#224; 85&#176;C (en pointe avec CPU &#224; fond, et avec stabilisation autour de 80&#176;C apr&#232;s action du ventilo) comme je l'avais constat&#233; sur mon MacBook, cela est parfaitement dans les temp&#233;ratures de fonctionnement normal

Source: http://download.intel.com/design/mobile/datashts/30922103.pdf

Informations de ce document o&#249; on trouve les informations sur les temp&#233;ratures de fonctionnement normales du CPU et sur la temperature critique &#224; laquelle le CPU s'arr&#234;te:

Temp&#233;ratures de fonctionnement normales:







==> Donc entre 0&#176;C et 100&#176;C

Temp&#233;rature critique &#224; laquelle le CPU s'arr&#234;te de fonctionner automatiquement:







Conclusion: Tant que la temp&#233;rature du Core Duo ne d&#233;passe pas 100&#176;C, il n'y a pas d'inqui&#233;tude &#224; avoir.


----------



## ba2 (25 Juin 2006)

1h20 avec Traktor dj studio 3 (qui n'est pas encore optimisé macintel) et audiohijack pro encodant en mp3 en meme temps, je suis resté vers 67°...
mais c'est dingue quand meme ces temperatures, c'est limite si si j'arrivais a poser mes mains dessus, pour bien transpirer sur le trackpad c'est l'ideal!
mais sinon a part ca, ca cartone ce macbook pro


----------



## Paradise (26 Juin 2006)

Une Chtite question!..? pour faire en sorte de mettre le MBP sur de bonne disposition pour une utilisation intensive l'achat de socle ventilateur comme celui là peu t il servir vraiment a quelques chose  ..? ou autre je parle pour une utilisation sur bureau de temps en temps..?


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

Y a peu de chances que tu es un gain notable. car tu as le boitier qui va isoler.

C'est un peu comme si tu cherchais à refroidir un four fermé avec  un ventilateur à l'extérieur. D'ailleurs en parlant de ventilateurs (je parle de ventilateurs pour rafraichir un peu l'air), ce serait presque plus efficace, je pense.

Deplus, ca doit faire pas mal de bruits, ce type de dispositif...


----------



## Paradise (26 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Y a peu de chances que tu es un gain notable. car tu as le boitier qui va isoler.
> 
> C'est un peu comme si tu cherchais à refroidir un four fermé avec  un ventilateur à l'extérieur. D'ailleurs en parlant de ventilateurs (je parle de ventilateurs pour rafraichir un peu l'air), ce serait presque plus efficace, je pense.
> 
> Deplus, ca doit faire pas mal de bruits, ce type de dispositif...




je pense aussi j'ai jamais testé un truc pareil.. mais bon c'est juste pour l'infi merci rizoto 


Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rizoto.


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

Le seuil de douleur tactile à la température est proche de 60° celsius. SI le processeur est à 85° le boitier doit être pas mal chaud aussi. 

En plus les MBP sont en alu, tu peux faire cuire un steak ou laisser réchauffer sa tasse de café. pratique ces MBP

HS: De quel points tu parles, c'est pas la première fois que je vois ce message mais je comprend pas,  c'est quoi?


----------



## Paradise (26 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Le seuil de douleur tactile à la température est proche de 60° celsius. SI le processeur est à 85° le boitier doit être pas mal chaud aussi.
> 
> En plus les MBP sont en alu, tu peux faire cuire un steak ou laisser réchauffer sa tasse de café. pratique ces MBP
> 
> HS: De quel points tu parles, c'est pas la première fois que je vois ce message mais je comprend pas,  c'est quoi?


c'est des points disco regarde par là    http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_disco


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

le truc c'est que personne ne m'a envoyé de points, c'est pour ca que je ne comprend pas ta phrase "_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à rizoto._"


----------



## Membre supprimé 4993 (31 Octobre 2006)

Pour les probl&#232;mes de chaleur j'utilise Fan Control un super soft qui r&#233;gule la vitesse de ventilos en fonction de la temp&#233;rature demand&#233;e , j'adore plus que smcFanControl meme si ca tourne avec plus de bruit, mais pas bruyant quand meme pour un tel portable. J'ai tjs 46 °c en utilisation soft. G&#233;nial et meilleure dur&#233;e de vie !

http://www.lobotomo.com/products/index.html


----------



## kaos (30 Janvier 2007)

j'ai fais un tuto sur coobook pour baisser son processeur ...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4150866&postcount=27

mon 2 ghz est maintenat à 1,33 ghz en secteur et 1,00 ghz en batterie ... plus de ventillos
et plus de chaleur ! coolbook 9,90 ttc /// nikel ! et sans danger


----------



## kaos (31 Janvier 2007)

enfin ! mon macbook tourne à 37°C en utilisation de base web .....j'ai pas entendu les ventillos depuis plusieurs jours .. quel bonheur ! et aucun ralentisements 


trop content


----------



## flotow (31 Janvier 2007)

C'est bien la peine d'acheter une machine de ce prix pour la downgrader


----------



## kaos (31 Janvier 2007)

je ne vois pas la différence niveau puissance .. la ram et la vitesse des disques durs sont plus important qur le pross

en plus je n ai pas choisi un pross de 2ghz ... je suis tombé sur un reconditionné impréssionant !


----------



## volabelle (4 Février 2007)

j'ai un macbook pro core duo 1,83ghz et j'au riper/encodé des DVD toute la journée avec handbrake, pour mon boulot, et bien la température était stabilisé à 80° ventilo à fond, il ne m'a pas laché et j'en suis très heureux!!! uune journée non stop à 80° ça c'est un entrainement de choc!!!


----------



## syrianna (4 Février 2007)

Mon MacBook Pro (Core 2 Duo) oscille entre 55 et 75 ° maxi. 


Pour une utilisation plus ou moins intensive : 

Itunes, Firefox, Adium, Aperture, Page, Iphoto, et d'autres petites applications. 


Quand au jeux, pareil dans les 70 et encore au bout d'un certain temps.


Jamais vu a 80 ! Me serai peut etre un peu inquiété.


----------



## clochelune (4 Février 2007)

une question de newbie : mais o&#249; donc voyez-vous l'affichage de temp&#233;rature du processeur ?
dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, menu pomme ?
je n'ai rien trouv&#233; l&#224;-dessus et je serai curieuse aussi de voir &#224; combien monte mon MacBook car parfois je le trouve vraiment chaud (c&#244;t&#233; gauche) et je serai curieuse de savoir &#224; combien il chauffe!

merci &#224; celui (ou celle) d'entre vous qui m'indiquera le bon chemin ;-)


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2007)

il existe plusieurs utilitaires pour afficher la temperature du proc // je n ai plus les noms en tete ... mais une recherche ds le forum te permetra de les trouver // ou sur 01net.com
ou encore macgratuit etc ...


----------



## clochelune (4 Février 2007)

le soft pour afficher la temp&#233;rature du processeur s'appelle CoreDuoTemp
en faisant la recherche t&#233;l&#233;charger CoreDuoTemp sur Google, on tombe facilement sur des sites o&#249; l'installer

pour le moment mon MacBook n'est qu'&#224; 52 degr&#233;s, &#231;a va tr&#232;s bien! mais je venais de le red&#233;marrarer (suite &#224; des plantags de safari qui semblent ok &#224; pr&#233;sent)
je verrai apr&#232;s mon utilisation intensite de demain!

j'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; &#233;galement, il n'a pas le film plastique qui parfois est laiss&#233; dans le Macbook et qui demande &#224; &#234;tre retir&#233;...

donc, c'est OK!


----------



## divoli (4 Février 2007)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai fais un tuto sur coobook pour baisser son processeur ...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4150866&postcount=27
> 
> mon 2 ghz est maintenat à 1,33 ghz en secteur et 1,00 ghz en batterie ... plus de ventillos
> et plus de chaleur ! coolbook 9,90 ttc /// nikel ! et sans danger



Ce peut être intéressant.  Il est compatible avec les C2D ?


----------



## kaos (4 Février 2007)

bien sur // tant que tu as un intel c est bon ..... je comptais tester le gain d'energie gagné
en batterie lors d un trajet en train de 5hrs .... mais je me suis aperçu que mon billet était en premiere classe  pffff trop bon ! vive les prises 22OV 

en tout cas je ne me separe plus de coolbook .... je me repete une fois de plus mais je retrouve le confort et le silence si cher de mon ibook //

coolbook devrait etre installé d'office avec tiger ... et remboursé par la sécu :love:


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2007)

On parle d'electronique, il y a des normes et des standards. Pas de "ca me parait trop chaud !"  Les Core 2 Duo sont estampiles pour fonctionner parfaitement jusque 100 degres, et ce n'est qu'a 125 qu'ils sont censes se couper tout seuls. Tu vois que tu as de la marge.

J'ai monte un C2D 2.33 GHz dans mon Mini, je l'ai laisse tourner a fond pendant 2 semaines pour etre sur du resultat. Strictement aucun plantage, alors que la temperature variait par moment de 87 a 95 degres. Depuis j'ai installe une appli sympathique pour forcer le ventilo a tourner plus vite : avec une charge CPU a 100% tout le temps (je fais tourner F@H en permanence) je suis maintenant passe aurtour de 68 degres, mais ce n'est pas une obligation.


----------



## kaos (7 Février 2007)

Je ne supporte pas les ventillos  de plus mon proc baisser à 1ghz reste beaucoup plus rapide que le ibook à la meme frequence ... avec le meme photoshop.


----------



## Ehina (7 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

merci pour votre topic qui m'a grandement rassuré sur le niveau de température de mon Mac Book Pro (Dual Core Intel 2 GHZ avec 2 G de ram).

Je l'utilise beaucoup pour jouer à World of Warcraft et monitore souvent la température. En session de jeu + iTunes + Firefox il montait jusqu'à présent à 72°C.

Blizzard (l'éditeur de WoW) a fait de récentes modifications sur la gestion du Multi threading OpenGL sur Mac dans leur récent patch. Le résultat est que ma température monte bien plus vite et je l'ai aperçue en pic à 79°C. J'étais donc inquiet sur la santé du mac book à ces températures car le cap critique que j'avais imaginé du coup était de 72°C.

Il est vrai que je peux passer du temps sur le jeu. Le niveau de température oscille entre 70 et 77-78°C le plus souvent suivant la vitesse des ventilos qui va varier entre 1000 rpm et 3000 rpm. (j'utilise Istat un widget qui donne toutes ces infos en temps réel).

Je me demande si cela vaut la peine de télécharger l'utilitaire qui permettrait de fixer les ventilos à une vitesse un peu plus grande au dessus de 70°C. Jouant sur un clavier annexe le fait que le mac soit chaud sur son caisson métallique ne me dérange pas beaucoup.

La seule question est la durée de vie du hardware et son usure si ces températures sont maintenues souvent. D'un autre côté on est en droit de se dire que la vitesse des ventilos programmée par Apple doit etre la vitesse optimale, non ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et idées.


----------



## HmJ (9 Avril 2007)

Aucun souci : un CPU chauffe, c'est bien normal... En-dessous de 80 degres il n'y a vraiment aucun souci. L'important, c'est de ne jamais bloquer le flux d'air evacue (plis de draps, mur...).


----------



## AMV12 (13 Avril 2007)

Je crois que j' ai un serieux soucis avec mon MBP 15" 2Ghz Core Duo... Tout à l' heure il est monté à 93 degrés uniquement avec Firefox d' ouvert, et le ventilo droit faisait un drôle de bruit (comme s' il y avait trop de poussière dedans, ou un truc du genre).

Il y a un peu plus d' une semaine, je l' avais upgradé à 2 Ghz de mémoire, et c' est alors que le ventilo gauche faisait ce bruit, mais plus faiblement... J' ai ouvert l' ordi pour voir s' il y avait un problème, mais je n' ai rien vu, et depuis c' est le ventilateur droit qui a des problèmes... Je n' ai pas envie de ramener le MBP au SAV (chui accroc , et puis il n' est plus sous garantie depis quelques jours >.<).

Si jamais vous avez un conseil, je suis preneur !

@splutch


----------



## kaos (13 Avril 2007)

si tu as un doute ramene le de suite .... mieux vaut prevenir que guerrir ... meme si tu laches 100 euros et ben c est pas grave ! dommage que tu n ai pas eu de soupsons avant la fin de garantie ! .... en plus les rallonges de garanties sont quand meme cher ! il me reste quelques mois pour me decider a en prendre une .....

si tu as du bruit imagine dans 1 an ! c est comme les dents .... attends pas d avoir mal ! et dit pas que tu l as ouvert sinon ça va etre ta faute !


----------



## noz (14 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
tout d'abord merci pour cet utilitaire très pratique qu'est coreduotemp, c'est vraiment super utile ! Par contre petite question le concernant : Les infos affichées indiquent la température du processeur, le pourcentage de RAM utilisée et la fréquence de l'ordi (enfin je crois). J'ai un macbookpro 2,33 et parfois la fréquence affichée change, elle passe à 2,17,  2 ou même à 1,83... Cela veut-il dire que mon ordi gère tout seul, selon la quantité de travail que je lui demande, la puissance à accorder aux calculs ? Je précise que j'ai fait ces tests branché sur secteur.


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Avril 2007)

Oui le Macbook Pro gère automatiquement la fréquence du CPU selon l'utilisation que tu en fais, même sur secteur il me semble, je n'en suis pas sur, de plus sur batterie je crois que le proc est bridé à 1 Ghz . Il y a déjà eu des topics à ce sujet, si tu veux tu plus amples informations. 

Pour ma part, mon Macbook Pro est déjà monté à 83° durant le mois d'Aout dernier alors qu'il était tout neuf (en train d'encoder un dvd dans une pièce à environ 27 ° ), depuis en idle avec plein de truc en tache de fond, je stagne dans les 60° environ, sinon y'a SMC fan controler qui existe et qui permet d'augmenter la vitesse des ventilateurs à sa guise, là pour tester j'ai doublé la vitesse minimale ( environ 2000 rpm ), il ne fait pas beaucoup plus de bruit, et la température descend pas mal. Mais comme dit plus haut, les CD/C2D sont fait pour monter dans les températures ou d'autres procs d'autres tems seraient mal en point. Quand je vois des amis PCistes qui paniquent parce que leur cpu dépasse les 54 °, je rigole bien, ah ces Jacky du water cooling !


----------



## AMV12 (14 Avril 2007)

J' ai installé SMC fan control et la température est descendue entre 50 et 60 degrés avec Firefox, MSN et Transmission d' ouvert... Mais j' ai plus que le ventilo gauche d' opérationnel, le droit à l' air mort... (j' ai boosté le gauche à 6000 rpm, c' est supportable niveau bruit)


----------



## Eul Mulot (14 Avril 2007)

Supportable niveau bruit ??? Oui si tu bosses comme chien jaune, et encore, j'ai déjà poussé les ventilos deux trois secondes à fond et c'est assourdissant ! 

Mais sinon au tout début j'étais aussi obsédé par cette température, maintenant je m'en tanponne le coquillard, royalement.


----------



## nc4000 (14 Avril 2007)

faut dire que les macbook pro de la deuxième génération chauffent beaucoup moins que les premiers, j'ai eu les deux en main et la différence est nette.


----------



## AMV12 (14 Avril 2007)

C' est s&#251;r que part rapport au d&#233;but o&#249; tout fonctionnait parfaitement pour moi &#231;a change, mais &#233;tant donn&#233; que je fais pas mal de 3D avec le mac, je comprend qu' il chauffe ^^ (si ya un peu de bruit avec tant pis...). En tout cas je pr&#233;f&#232;re qu' il fasse du bruit et qu' il dure plus longtemps


----------



## Ambri-piotta (10 Novembre 2010)

ma question va paraitre stupide, mais comment on sait la température de notre MBP?


----------



## p.boussaguet (11 Novembre 2010)

Installe Istat dans le dashboard, tu auras de nombreuses infos sur ton MB

;-)


----------



## Ambri-piotta (11 Novembre 2010)

merci


----------



## Raster (12 Novembre 2010)

J'ai déjà vu la température du processeur de mon macbook pro monter à 100°C voire 101  , en utilisant des applications graphiques et il n'y a eu aucun soucis.

Serait ce inquiétant ?


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

Raster a dit:


> J'ai déjà vu la température du processeur de mon macbook pro monter à 100°C voire 101  , en utilisant des applications graphiques et il n'y a eu aucun soucis.
> 
> Serait ce inquiétant ?



J'ai le même souci que toi, et ca ventile un max. Je m'y connais pas trop dans ce domaine, mais ca n'a pas l'air bon du tout de dépasser 90°C pour tout processeur apparemment.
Ton MBP n'a pas encore pris feu?

Ce post est intéressant


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> J'ai le même souci que toi, et ca ventile un max. Je m'y connais pas trop dans ce domaine, mais ca n'a pas l'air bon du tout de dépasser 90°C pour tout processeur apparemment.
> Ton MBP n'a pas encore pris feu?
> 
> Ce post est intéressant



Cad ? Explicite ? En faisant quoi ? Température exacte de tous les composants ?

Donne plusieurs utilisations... Je m'explique: T'allumes ton mac (tu vérifies ce qui démarre avec) et tu fais 1h de surf: température ?

Utilisation graphique durant 1h.

Jeux durant 1h.

Temp de tout cela


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

Salut,



photo4photos a dit:


> Cad ? Explicite ? En faisant quoi ? Température exacte de tous les composants ?
> 
> Donne plusieurs utilisations... Je m'explique: T'allumes ton mac (tu vérifies ce qui démarre avec) et tu fais 1h de surf: température ?



Après une heure de surf, voici un screenshot de toutes les températures avec ISTAT :

Voir la pièce jointe 50072


C'est pas normal?

ISTAT il faut forcément payer au bout de deux semaines même pour les config normales?

Merci


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

Tu as fait quoi dans ton heure de surf ? Regarder une heure de youtube ou autre flash ?

Tu as pas la bonne version je crois...

http://www.islayer.com/apps/istatpro/


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Tu as fait quoi dans ton heure de surf ? Regarder une heure de youtube ou autre flash ?
> 
> Tu as pas la bonne version je crois...
> 
> http://www.islayer.com/apps/istatpro/



Non, je prends aucune ressource mémoire. C'est ca qui est bizarre. J'ai juste trois pages de firefox avec du texte.
Merci pour la version.

Pour désinstaller les applications, app delete et stuffit sont payants maintenant, tu connais un soft gratuit (il faut désinstaller islayer pour pouvoir le réinstaller peut etre).

Voir la pièce jointe 50082


j'ai tout coupé là à cette prise de température

Z.


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Non, je prends aucune ressource mémoire. C'est ca qui est bizarre. J'ai juste trois pages de firefox avec du texte.
> Merci pour la version.
> 
> Pour désinstaller les applications, app delete et stuffit sont payants maintenant, tu connais un soft gratuit (il faut désinstaller islayer pour pouvoir le réinstaller peut etre).
> ...



Pour désinstaller c'est super simple.

Tu restes cliquer sur ton appli et tu la déplace à la poubelle et hop c'est fini...

pour du simple texte tes températures sont bien trop élevées... Skype s'allume peut être... Si t'as


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Pour désinstaller c'est super simple.
> 
> Tu restes cliquer sur ton appli et tu la déplace à la poubelle et hop c'est fini...
> 
> pour du simple texte tes températures sont bien trop élevées... Skype s'allume peut être... Si t'as



Il parait que c'est pas bon de désinstaller comme ca, il faut le faire avec un soft genre app delete mais ils sont tous passés payants récemment

non j'ai pas skype

c'est vraiment bizarre j'ai que mac gé


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Il parait que c'est pas bon de désinstaller comme ca, il faut le faire avec un soft genre app delete mais ils sont tous passés payants récemment
> 
> non j'ai pas skype
> 
> c'est vraiment bizarre j'ai que mac gé



Je sais pas ou t'as entendu que c'était mauvais mais...

Ton mac est de quand ?


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Je sais pas ou t'as entendu que c'était mauvais mais...
> 
> Ton mac est de quand ?



Dans un des posts du forum, mais je ne le retrouve plus.

L'ordi est de novembre 2009 à l'achat . 2,8 GhZ.


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Dans un des posts du forum, mais je ne le retrouve plus.
> 
> L'ordi est de novembre 2009 à l'achat . 2,8 GhZ.



Tu t'en sers pas mal ? 

Je te conseillerais peut être un p'tit démontage, nettoyage des ventilateurs, et changement de la pate thermique


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Tu t'en sers pas mal ?
> 
> Je te conseillerais peut être un p'tit démontage, nettoyage des ventilateurs, et changement de la pate thermique



Il tourne 17h00/24 6 jours sur 7.
Oui, j'ai trouvé ca dans le forum.
C'est expliqué ici pour ceux qui cherchent.

En fait, je me demande s'il faut pas que je prenne une tour fixe car en utilisation intensive, un portable je me demande si c'est vraiment fait pour ca au bout du compte...

S.


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

La question est surtout: as-tu l'utilité d'un portable ?


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> La question est surtout: as-tu l'utilité d'un portable ?



Un portable, c'est nécessaire (dans mon cas) puisque tu dois pouvoir être mobile pour travailler parfois.
Mais de là à le faire tourner tout le temps, je sais pas si c'est vraiment la bonne utilité.

Je cherche dans les forums US des retours de personne qui utilisent à fond leur MBP. 
Tout ce que je peux affirmer en tout cas, c'est que les anciens powerbook ils en étaient pas capables, j'en ai grillé un notamment, et il était totalement cramé à l'intérieur.

S.


----------



## photo4photos (16 Février 2011)

Ecoute moi ça fait 26 jours que je ne l'ai pas éteint donc...


----------



## zarathoustra (16 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Ecoute moi ça fait 26 jours que je ne l'ai pas éteint donc...



tu le mets en veille aussi?


----------



## Raster (16 Février 2011)

> J'ai le même souci que toi, et ca ventile un max. Je m'y connais pas trop dans ce domaine, mais ca n'a pas l'air bon du tout de dépasser 90°C pour tout processeur apparemment.
> Ton MBP n'a pas encore pris feu?



Salut,

ben non il n'a pas encore pris feu ...  Dernièrement il est passé à 105°c, pas mal !!!
J'étais en train de ripper un dvd pour une copie de sauvegarde, et hop en une heure il est passé à 105 pendant 5 minutes puis l'heure suivante à 90°.
Quand j'utilise mon portable pour des rendus de 3D photoréalistes il monte gentiment entre 80 et 90° pas plus.

Je pense que les ventils font leur boulot correctement, et je pense aussi que istat n'est pas d'une précision redoutable surtout au niveau des températures ...

Autrement, Appcleaner est une très bonne application pour cleaner simplement ses applications avec les p'tits fichiers associés ...  et elle est gratuite ! 

J'utilise autant mon portable chez moi qu'à l'extérieur, il fonctionne 16h par jour. Je l'éteins une fois par semaine pour la forme. Il est toujours aussi véloce, 30" à l'allumage ... 
Seul chose qui m'interroge maintenant c'est sa batterie qui fait du yoyo entre 96 et 92 % de santé.
Constaté dans istat aussi ...


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Février 2011)

Raster a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour Appcleaner. 

=> tu as quel MBP ? tu as combien de ventilos?
=> quand t'es à 100°C, ils tournent à combien tes ventilos?

Z.


----------



## nedd (17 Février 2011)

ça reste assez froid les core2duo en fait.. avec les i5 on arrive souvent à 80°C!!! et plus...


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Février 2011)

nedd a dit:


> ça reste assez froid les core2duo en fait.. avec les i5 on arrive souvent à 80°C!!! et plus...



Ils dépassent souvent les 100 apparemment, et pas seulement chez moi


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Février 2011)

Raster a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> ben non il n'a pas encore pris feu ...  Dernièrement il est passé à 105°c, pas mal !!!
> J'étais en train de ripper un dvd pour une copie de sauvegarde, et hop en une heure il est passé à 105 pendant 5 minutes puis l'heure suivante à 90°.
> Quand j'utilise mon portable pour des rendus de 3D photoréalistes il monte gentiment entre 80 et 90° pas plus.



Voir la pièce jointe 50202


Voir la pièce jointe 50212


Avec seulement 6 pages ouvertes firefox (je travaille en SAAS), j'arrive à une température de plus de 100. Penses tu que c'est normal?

Merci.

Z.


----------



## photo4photos (20 Février 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 50202
> 
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 50212
> ...



Non pas du tout. Téléphone à apple..


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2011)

Ce qui est surtout anormal, c'est que les ventilateurs soient à 2243 trs/mn avec une telle température de CPU.


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Février 2011)

MBP 13" (2010) après trois heures de marche en "internet" et "bureautique" : 25°, ventilateur : 2000 t/mn


----------



## subsole (20 Février 2011)

36.7° le matin, et 37.2° le soir. ^^
Je sors.


----------



## zarathoustra (21 Février 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Ce qui est surtout anormal, c'est que les ventilateurs soient à 2243 trs/mn avec une telle température de CPU.



Que penses tu qu'il faut que je fasse ? c'est possible de dire aux ventilos qui tournent plus vites?

Pour le moment, j'ai Istat et Coolbook Controller comme soft.


----------



## photo4photos (21 Février 2011)

smc fan control je te conseille


----------



## zarathoustra (21 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> smc fan control je te conseille



Merci je viens de l'installer.
Ouep, on peut régler la vitesse de rotation des ventilos.

Est ce qu'on peut les paramètrer pour qu'ils se lancent automatiquement en cas de chauffe? 

Ou bien doit on juste créer un profil a mettre quand on sait que ca va chauffer?

Merci pour ces éclaircissements en tout cas.

Z.


----------



## photo4photos (21 Février 2011)

Il faudrait que tu créais plusieurs profils pour différents niveaux de chauffe.

Après, tu vois en fonction de ta température quoi faire


----------



## zarathoustra (22 Février 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Il faudrait que tu créais plusieurs profils pour différents niveaux de chauffe.
> 
> Après, tu vois en fonction de ta température quoi faire



Très pratique comme solution, merci bcp


----------



## zarathoustra (1 Mars 2011)

zarathoustra a dit:


> Très pratique comme solution, merci bcp



Et en travail normal (une seule application qui encode+ une page firefox), vous trouvez qu'un tel niveau de chauffe est normal à une telle vitesse de ventilos?

j'utilise SMCfancontrol comme conseillé pour checker tout ça, voici un screenshot :
Voir la pièce jointe 51502


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2011)

La question de la vitesse des ventilos est apparemment réglée avec smcFanControl. Pour ce qui est maintenant de la température, je viens de faire un test : encodage d'une vidéo (la nVidia GeForce 9600 GT est enclenchée) en parallèle d'un téléchargement, une fenêtre Safari ouverte. La température CPU monte jusqu'à 88-90° jusqu'au déclenchement des ventilateurs qui tournent en vitesse de croisière à + 3000 trs/mn ; elle retombe alors rapidement aux alentours de 85-87°. Ton ordinateur reste donc un tout petit peu trop chaud, compte-tenu de la vitesse des ventilateurs. Mais rien d'affolant cependant. Il faudrait peut-être simplement l'utiliser un peu moins. La manière dont il est posé sur son support peut aussi jouer. Favoriser la circulation d'air autour de lui aiderait.


----------



## zarathoustra (1 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> La question de la vitesse des ventilos est apparemment réglée avec smcFanControl. Pour ce qui est maintenant de la température, je viens de faire un test : encodage d'une vidéo (la nVidia GeForce 9600 GT est enclenchée) en parallèle d'un téléchargement, une fenêtre Safari ouverte. La température CPU monte jusqu'à 88-90° jusqu'au déclenchement des ventilateurs qui tournent en vitesse de croisière à + 3000 trs/mn ; elle retombe alors rapidement aux alentours de 85-87°. Ton ordinateur reste donc un tout petit peu trop chaud, compte-tenu de la vitesse des ventilateurs. Mais rien d'affolant cependant. Il faudrait peut-être simplement l'utiliser un peu moins. La manière dont il est posé sur son support peut aussi jouer. Favoriser la circulation d'air autour de lui aiderait.



Merci pour tes précieux conseils.
=> la circulation d'air : très important. Penses tu qu'il faut revenir à l'époque année 90 PC et que ca soit utile de brancher des ventilos physiques ? genre ventilateur anti canicule?
Sinon, j'avais aussi enlever la poussière en démontant en regardant ifixit.com.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mars 2011)

Je pensais à surélever un peu la bête sur l'un des multipes supports dotés ou non de ventilos qui existent. On trouve des fils consacrés à la question sur MacG. Les plus efficaces permettent de gagner quelques degrés. 

On peut aussi utiliser CoolBookController, qui permet de régler la fréquence du processeur, le voltage et la température, de façon à limiter la surchauffe : http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/23183/coolbookcontroller

Attention cependant au contrat de licence : celle-ci n'est valable qu'avec un ordinateur précis ; en cas de changement de machine, il faudra racheter une licence (10$).

Edit : pour le matériel, je pensais à un bidule comme en fait Zalman. Voir ici par exemple : http://influence-pc.fr/09-09-2010-test-du-notebook-cooler-zalman-nc3000


Mais il y a d'autres bonnes marques : http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Accesso...pour-ordinateur-portable-Apple-MacBook-15.htm


----------



## roubignolle (2 Mars 2011)

Perso mon MBP13 de 2009 descend rarement en dessous de 45C. Bon j'habite en Afrique, mais la il est à 79C, avec ProTools, Safari, Word, Folx d'ouverts. Et pas de problème.
En encodage vidéo ou conversion audio, il monte à 90 facile, mais les ventilos se mettent en route !


----------



## zarathoustra (2 Mars 2011)

roubignolle a dit:


> Perso mon MBP13 de 2009 descend rarement en dessous de 45C. Bon j'habite en Afrique, mais la il est à 79C, avec ProTools, Safari, Word, Folx d'ouverts. Et pas de problème.
> En encodage vidéo ou conversion audio, il monte à 90 facile, mais les ventilos se mettent en route !



Le fait que tu sois en Afrique ne change pas de chose je pense en termes de température sauf si tu dépasses les 60 ou que tu mettes ton ordinateur en plein soleil.
Quant à moi, je suis souvent entre 80 et 90 avec des softs trés légers, donc un peu comme toi.
Cratès a donné des bons moyens pour diminuer la chauffe de ton ordi.

Sinon, je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver a partir de quand la température est trop chaude pour les core duo fabriqués en 2010.

Z.


----------



## zarathoustra (2 Mars 2011)

et avec seulement TEXWRANGLER d'ouvert et trois matchs de foot en streaming sur firefox dernière version, je monte à ça :
Voir la pièce jointe 51642


Vous trouvez que je dois m'alarmer ou tout va bien? un processeur (pour rien de lourd) à la température de cuisson des pâtes ca passe?

Z.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mars 2011)

102° ? C'est proche de la limite de ce que peut supporter le processeur. Soit les mesures sont fausses, soit il y a un vrai problème.


----------



## zarathoustra (2 Mars 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> 102° ? C'est proche de la limite de ce que peut supporter le processeur. Soit les mesures sont fausses, soit il y a un vrai problème.



Comme préconisé dans ce très intéressant post, j'utilise *Smcfancontrol* pour vérifier et adapter mes ventilos. Et avec *Coolbook controller*, j'ai aussi les memes températures.

Si je me mets à encoder du son ou image, alors là je suis toujours au dessus de 100°.
J'ai déjà cramé un powerbook de par le passé, c'est pour ça que je me méfie un peu.
Le gentil vendeur de l'apple store m'a dit que je devais absolument acheter une tour, mais bon il n'est pas trop objectif dans sa démarche vu qu'il veut absolument me VENDRE un truc.

C'est pour cela que je m'en remets à vos avis pertinentes.

Je ne suis pas expert, mais visionner trois vidéos sur firefox avec un soft qui tourne léger, le fait de monter à 100° c'est pas tip top pour les procs, non?
En cherchant chez Intel, ils recommandent 90 maxi en fait.

Z.
Merci.


----------

